#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Израиль >  > > >  >  >  Выставка тханок в киббуце Ягур

## Шенпен

Открыто:
с воскрсенья  по четверг и в субботу с 10-00 до 16-00 в пятницу                      с 10-00 до 14-00

В галлерее Наоми Фарн ,киббуц Ягур(рядом с Хайфой).
телефоны :04-9848596  , 052-3721797

Посетили открытие сегодня.
Приятная такая маленькая выставка.В экспозиции где-то тханок 20-25 ,
кроме них есть ещё штук 10 свёрнутых в рулончики - можно самим разворачивать и смотреть.
Тханки можно купить ,цены от 500 до 2700 шекелей.
Человек который всё это организовал сказал ,что работать будет не менее месяца,зависит от того как будут покупать.
Все работы выполнены мастерами из Непала,мне одна - Гуру Ринпоче оч понравилась
но дорогая больно..

----------

Miruka Ze (17.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2013)

----------


## Шенпен

Наткнулся,однако,чисто случайно, на несколько фоток.Пусть тут побудут что-ли...

----------

Топпер- (15.06.2013)

----------


## Шенпен



----------

Топпер- (15.06.2013)

----------


## Шенпен



----------

